# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  عملية تفكيك Mac Studio تكشف عن إمكانية ترقية مساحة تخزين SSD

## mohamed73

وفقا لعملية تفكيك قامت بها قناة Max Tech على اليوتيوب، فإن تخزين SSD الخاص بـ Mac Studio غير ملحوم في مكانه ويمكن ترقيته.  ف  مقطع فيديو تفصيلي مفصل لـ ‌Mac Studio‌ الجديد، كشفت Max Tech أن تخزين  SSD الخاص بـ Mac Studio‌ يقع في فتحتين، ومن السهل نسبيًا إزالته أو  استبداله لأنه غير ملحوم. ويمكن تبديل وحدات SSD الفردية بين الفتحتين، كما  يبدو أنها معيارية.    وتدعي شركة أبل على موقعها على الإنترنت أن وحدة  تخزين SSD الخاصة بـ Mac Studio لا يمكن الوصول إليها من قبل المستخدم،  وتشجع المستخدمين على تكوين الجهاز بسعة تخزين كافية عند الشراء. وهذا على  الأرجح بسبب صعوبة الوصول إلى الأجزاء الداخلية لـ Mac Studio من الخارج. يجب  إزالة الحلقة المطاطية الموجودة على قاعدة الجهاز للكشف عن أربعة مسامير  والتي تؤدي إلى فتح الجهاز، ولكن بمجرد الدخول، من السهل الوصول إلى تخزين  SSD وإزالته.واقترحت قناة Max Tech أن أبل يمكن أن تقدم ترقيات  تخزين SSD في وقت لاحق، على غرار الطريقة التي قدمت بها مجموعة لترقية  تخزين Mac Pro في منتصف عام 2020. ولكن يمكن أن يكون الوصول السهل مخصصًا  للاستخدام في الإصلاحات فقط، مما يتيح لفنيي الإصلاح القيام بذلك. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

